# Pain in left side of abdomen



## Babes59!

Does anyone have any pains on their left side???? 
when I’m bloated it looks like I have a bulge coming out of my left side......


----------



## bushja1

I don't actually get a bulge but I feel a tightness on my left side sometimes. More uncomfortable than actually painful.


----------



## Sof

Babes59! said:


> Does anyone have any pains on their left side????
> when I’m bloated it looks like I have a bulge coming out of my left side......


I do.I don’t get a bulge on my left side but definitely a place where I get pains. Sometimes it’s on the lower abdomen and feels similar to menstrual cramps.


----------



## Babes59!

bushja1 said:


> I don't actually get a bulge but I feel a tightness on my left side sometimes. More uncomfortable than actually painful.


ive Had a few colonoscopy in the pass.... found nothing
im starting to think it may be muscles in the abdomen from straining to poop..


----------



## chockeroo

Many things may cause pain in the abdomen part. One of the possible causes is a sedentary and unhealthy lifestyle. If you are a fan of fast food and alcohol, your liver is trying to tell you that it is time to change your life. Your organism usually gives such signs before the actual storm. If I were you, I would probably consult with professionals or even conduct deep medical check-up. When I had some problems with my inner organs, I always use the services of Best Healthcare Factoring Companies - Factor For You. These guys are the best on the market


----------

